# An interesting introduction to assembly on FreeBSD



## tiko (Apr 27, 2010)

I stumbled across this a few days ago and I haven't seen anything like it before on the fbsd forum, or anywhere else for that matter.  Thought I'd share and hope that someone can get some use out of it.

http://www.int80h.org/bsdasm/


----------



## graudeejs (Apr 27, 2010)

I knew that one... 
found it many years ago.
btw, when I was looking for unix assembler howto.... i found interesting hack:
One guy wrote asm code, that could be run on Linux and Dos/Windows when compiled (1 executable) 

also I'd like to recommend this:
http://flatassembler.net/ >> http://flatassembler.net/examples.php
and
linux syscalls: http://board.flatassembler.net/topic.php?t=5950


----------

